# Hair clip suggestion



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I've been making beaded hair jewelry. 
In simple description they are going to function like hair extensions, but they are a bit heavy. 

What would y'all suggest to use as a hidden clip?


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I use only light feather and bead "decorations" if you will. I like the pressure barettes that snap shut by the bend with rubberized inside that clings to the hair and does not slip out. Am having trouble finding the larger ones.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I found some on eBay that are a comb type clip with silicone anti slippage


----------

